# Great Smoky Mountains series smoker parts



## byocum

I have a Great Smoky Mountain series smoker (Great Outdoors Company) model 3600G.  I need to replace the burner chamber assembly. The label says the model number is 3600G b.  The part number I need is AZ001162.  Can anyone point me in the right direction for parts for this?  Thanks.


----------



## s2k9k

Have you tried calling Landmann? 

1-877-3GRILLS

Do you need the whole burner housing or just a burner?

I see this is your first post here, when you get a minute would you do us a favor and go to Roll Call and introduce yourself so we can get to know you and give you a proper welcome, also would you add your location to your profile, we like knowing where you are when we talk to you, Thanks!


----------



## byocum

I think I'd better replace the whole burner assembly. The pipe feeding the gas to the burner piece is rusted out so I'm guessing the rest of the assembly is probably compromised, too. I'll call Landmann, thanks.


----------



## robert perkins

Hello, I was wondering if you were ever able to track down your Burner Assembly? I'm in need of replacing mine as well on the same smoker!


----------



## oldrick

am looking for burner only for my smoker.


----------

